# Sick Barn Cat



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

We got a new cat from the Animal Shelter on Tuesday. She is in the barn with the goats and horses. She started sneezing 2 days ago, but today she has started coughing and has runny eyes. I am thinking that she may have an upper respitory infection, but she will be going to the vet on Monday just in case. My question is, if the cat does have an URI can it be spread the goats or horses? :shrug: 
Thanks


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

most cases no. depending on what is the causing issue there are a few things that can be transmitted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would take the cat to the vet.. to be looked at...in case it may be contagious to others....


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I hate to hear you have a sick kitty. I would take it to the vet to have it checked out, but I would also suggest to have the vet run a snap test for feline leukemia. It could be a few different things but its better to have a vet look the little one over to be sure. There is also basic infections that they can get other then URI but they can get you started with the right meds and care. Hope your little one gets better soon.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

How is the kitty?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Uri are very contagious among cats, you can also carry it on your clothes. The vet will give you antibiotics. Also I would let the shelter know. I have treated my barn cats with penicillin, and it has worked for me but I don't know that its recommended.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sorry...poor kitty.  I personally...would want to keep the cat separate from the other animals...just to be safe. Also, if another cat were to come through the area. I would hate to see it being spread among any neighboring or feral cats and contaminate your property. 

How did the vet visit go? ...is she doing any better?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is kitty?


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I know it has been a while since I posted on this, but here is an update. We called the Humane Society and told them what was going on. They said that they would take the cat back and treat her, and then we could have her back when she was better. They said that alot of there cats were doing the same as ours. She was on meds for a week, but know she is doing great! She has turned out to be a great cat! I am not a cat person (at all), but I love this cat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is great to hear!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to hear that she is better and you are enjoying her.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Glad to hear that not only did the she;her do the right thing, but she's back and better and loving her new life!


----------

